# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du Lịch Israel - Tour Du Lịch Isarel - Hành trình về Đất Thánh

## hainiemtin

*NGÀY 1: KHỞI HÀNH SÀI GÒN - TEL ALVIT - NETANYA*
08h00 sáng đoàn có măt tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục đáp máy bay đi Tel Avit VN 762 (1005-1345), transit tại Hồng Kông, đổi máy bay LY076 (1550-2200) đi Tel Avit Israel -  đến sân bay Ben Gurion Airport  xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn đưa về nhận phòng khách sạn. Sau 1 chuyến bay dài. Nghỉ đêm tại Netanya.
*
NGÀY 2: CAESAREA - NAZARETH - CANA (B,L,D)*
 Điểm tâm sáng, bắt đầu khám phá miền đất Thánh. Đoàn đến với Sê-ra-xê (Ceasare) một thành phố cổ của Lamã có từ thế kỷ 20 trước công nguyên. Thăm lại những vết tích còn lại như pháo đài kiên cố, đấu trường, hải cảng và trường đua ngựa. Đây cũng là nơi đặt tảng đá mà Philatô kết án Chúa Giê su, thánh Phaolô bị bắt trước khi bị giải sáng Roma. Xe đưa đoàn lên đỉnh núi Các-men thăm Mukhara nổi tiếng với cuộc thách thức của tiên tri Êlia với thần Baal để cho dân nhận biết Thiên Chúa thật là Đấng nào. Thăm nhà thờ Đức mẹ Sao biển. Băng qua thung lũng Ret-day đến với Nazareth - trung tâm hành hương của tín đồ Ki tô. Đây cũng là nơi Chúa Giê su trải qua thời niên thiếu. Đoàn thăm Giếng Đức Mẹ - nơi ngày xưa Đức Mẹ vẫn thường đến múc nước, Vương Cung Thánh Đường - Động truyền Tin được xây dựng ngay trên ngôi nhà Đức Mẹ đã ở năm xưa, nơi Sứ Thần hiện ra báo tin nhập thể. Viếng nhà nguyện “Thánh Giuse”, được xây dựng trên vết tích xưởng mộc của Thánh Giuse, nguồn cội của Thánh Gia Nazareth.. Chính nơi đây Chúa Giêsu đã cần cù học nghề, cùng làm việc cực nhọc để nuôi sống gia đình. Thiên Chúa làm người đã sống, đã cảm nghiệm, đã thực hành trước những lời Người sẽ rao giảng, trong suốt 30 năm âm thầm lặng lẽ. Tiếp tục đến thăm thị trấn Cana - 4km từ Nazareth viếng “nhà thờ Đám Cưới” nơi Chúa Giêsu làm dấu lạ đầu tiên “biến nước thành rượu” trong đám cưới của một cặp vợ chồng nghèo. Tại đây vẫn còn trưng bày một số các chum được sử dụng khi Chúa làm phép lạ.. Tiếp tục thăm núi Tabor, núi tiêu biểu cho quyền năng và vinh quang của Thiên Chúa, nơi khi xưa Thiên Chúa hiển linh với 3 môn đệ thân tín, viếng nhà thờ Chúa Hiển dung. Tham dự thánh lễ tại một trong những nhà thờ trên.
*
NGÀY 3: NAZARETH - GALILEE - NÚI BÁT PHÚC - SÔNG GIOCDAN (B,L,D)*
 Dùng điểm tâm. Đoàn đến với biển hồ Galilee, thăm lại di tích Con thuyền chúa Giê su, du thuyền trên biển hồ cập bến tại Caphacnium trung tâm truyền giáo của chúa Giê-su, quê hương của thánh Phê-rô, thăm nhà thờ “Tối Thượng Quyền Thánh Phêrô” nơi Chúa Giêsu trao quyền chăn dắt con chiên cho thánh Phêrô cùng tàn tích còn sót lại ngôi nhà nhỏ của Thánh Phê-rô. Tiếp tục đoàn đến với Tabha là hiện trường của phép mầu nhiệm “Bánh Và Cá Hóa Nhiều”.
Hướng lên phía Bắc đoàn đến thăm ngọn núi Tám Mối Phúc Thật ngắm toàn cảnh Biển Hồ Galille từ trên cao, cũng trên đỉnh núi này Chúa Giêsu đã giảng dậy cho ông Simon về phép mầu nhiệm Bánh Hóa Nhiều. Dùng cơm trưa với món cá Phêro. Xe đưa đoàn đến với sông Giodanlàm phép rửa cho Chúa. Tham dự thánh lễ tại một trong những nhà thờ trên nơi thánh Gioan đã tẩy giả
*
NGÀY 4: NAZARETH - GIÊRUSALEM - BETHLEM (B,L,D)*
 Điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành đi Giêrusalem, dừng tại ngọn núi Cây Dầu chiêm ngưỡng phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp của thành Giê-ru-salem, viếng nhà thờ thánh Gioakim và Anna tục truyền cho rằng đây là nơi Đức Mẹ chào đời. Tham quan Bể Chiên với sự tích người bất toại 38 năm được Chúa Giêsu chữa lành. Nhận phòng khách sạn. Chiều xe đưa đoàn đến với Bethlehem là nơi Chúa Giáng sinh, viếng nhà thờ “Chúa Giáng Sinh” tham quan cánh đồng chăn chiên. Thăm hang Belem trong nhà thờ Thánh nữ Catarina.
Viếng nhà nguyện “Thánh Giêrônimô”,  nhà thờ Mục đồng nơi thiên thần báo tin cho các người chăn chiên Chúa đã giáng sinh. Trở lại Giêrusalem, dùng cơm chiều, buổi tối, đoàn có thể đến khu vườn Ghết-sê-ma-ni đề cầu nguyện  tưởng nhớ Chúa cầu nguyện trước ngày chịu nạn

*NGÀY 5: GIÊRUSALEM - CHẶNG ĐÀNG THÁNH GIÁ CHÚA - MỘ THÁNH (B,L,D)*
Dùng bữa sáng, xe đưa đoàn lên núi Zion, viếng mộ vua David, nhà thờ Đức Mẹ Hồn Xác Lên Trời, thăm lại căn phòng tiệc Ly nơi Chúa lập phép thánh thể.  Đi theo con đường Lễ Lá tiến vào Giêrusalem. Trên đường dừng tại nhà thờ “Chúa Khóc Thương Thành Giêrusalem”, thăm khu vườn Ghết-sê-ma-ni với những cây dầu cổ thụ, nơi Chúa Giêsu bị Giuđa phản bội. Viếng nhà thờ Các dân tộc. Qua cổng Sử tử vào khu thành cổ bắt đầu ngắm “Chặng đàng thánh giá Chúa”, theo con đường khổ nạn.
Từ chặng I tại khu Hồi Giáo nơi Chúa bị kết án chịu tội chết và nhận thập giá…Chặng II Chúa gục ngã lần thứ 1, chặng III nơi chúa gặp Đức Mẹ…chặng V Ông Simon vác thập giá thay Chúa,  Chặng VI là nhà thờ thánh Veronica nơi thánh nữ lau những giọt mồ hôi trên khuôn mặt Chúa, chặng VII nơi Chúa gục ngã lần thứ 2, Chặng VIII nơi Chúa an ủi phụ nữ thành Gierusalem,  Chặng IX nơi Chúa gục ngã lần thứ 3…Từ chặng X đến chặng  XV diễn ra tại đại đền thờ Mộ Chúa - một quần thể di tích tập hợp nhiều nhà nguyện, đền thờ và thánh tích như:

+ Liên hệ:
CÔNG TY CP TRUYỀN THÔNG DU LỊCH VIỆT

Phòng Kinh Doanh

Văn phòng HCM

    175 Nguyễn Thái Bình, P. NTB, Q. 1, TP. HCM
    ĐT :Frown: +84 8) 3914 6688 - Fax :Frown: +84 8) 3915 2235

Hà Nội

    21 Văn Miếu, Phường Văn Miếu, Q.Đống Đa, Hà Nội
    ĐT  :Frown: +84 4) 3512 3388 - Fax :Frown: +84 4) 3512 2769

Hoa Kỳ

    15751 BROOKHURST ST, Suite # 203 Westmintes CA 92683
    ĐT  :Frown: 714) 775 9999 - Fax: (714) 775 5820 - Cell: (714) 713 1524

----------


## saomai84

Có ai đã đi du lịch ở nơi này chưa nhỉ.

----------

